# new to nitro



## lentzl (Jan 10, 2006)

Looking at either the kyosho v rrr or mugen mtx-3 or 4. Is there much difference between the mtx-3 or 4 have a chance to buy a new mtx 3 for $200 in a sealed. box


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

If you can get the MTX-3 for that cheap and are new to nitro, I would go for that. It is still a great and competitive car.

The Kyosho RRR is an awesome car, but good luck trying to get parts for it.

The MTX-3 (I have one) has great parts support still. And, you can find plenty parts on eBay for it.

I actually want a MTX-4, but I will most likely still run my MTX-3 this coming summer since all I will be doing is club racing.

-Rich


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I have ran both and like them both. The only week point for both of the cars is the rear shock tower, but I made a brace for the MTX-3 and it was bullet proof. And yes I tested it a few times. There are several changes made from the 3 to the 4, since you are just getting into nitro, you might get the 3 just incase you find you don't really like it. The choice between Mugen and Kyosho I would agree as Mr. Chang said, if you can't get parts, why get the car? If you can get a new MTX-3 for that price, and find parts, sounds good to me.


----------

